# Grandpa was doobed! I mean "duped"...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Funny but sad...duh. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...lized_n_1004868.html?1318343296&ncid=webmail4


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's much more interesting food than most funeral fare I've seen.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shakes head* that _ IS_ sad


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

"I tried pot brownies once but I didn't swallow", is what I would have said if my name was Bill Clinton.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Puttin' the fun back in funeral!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's why I can't be cremated..........


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Now I know what I want served at my funeral.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Puttin' the fun back in funeral!


hahahahaha


----------

